# Hello from a nomad and her feline partners.



## Zonar (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi there! My immediate reason for finding and joining this site was to ask for advice regarding some feral kittens I trapped last night. I've already gotten some great advice and encouragement. I thought I might as well post an introduction, too. 

I've been in graduate school for ten years and am finally due to graduate with my PhD in history next month. I studied for my PhD in England for five years; I imported my cat Nicholas (he found me at my undergraduate accomodations one snowy night in Pittsburgh 12 years ago), and I ended up exporting my English cat Harvey back to the United States last year. My cats are both world travellers! Nick has lived with me in Pittsburgh, Philadelphia, New Jersey, Delaware, and Maryland, in addition to England. This year I have had a temporary teaching job in southern Maryland. I brought Nicholas with me, as he has megacolon and needs a lot of watching and medicating. Harvey, who is a keen outdoorsman and would not tolerate apartment life, has stayed the year in New Jersey with my husband and parents. I have landed a tenure-track job, finally, for the fall, so hopefully we can all settle in--we'll all be moving to Pittsburgh in August, so it will be strangely like full circle for Nick. 

About me, I had a job bathing and clipping nails at a groomer's for a while in graduate school, and while I was in England I volunteered at a cat refuge. My main academic interests are in a field of cultural studies (English/history) called "animal studies." I am currently rwriting about horses in Victorian Britain, and I teach a course (in addition to the more common ones) on the changing attitudes of humanity toward the natural world throughout history. I am also expecting my first (human) baby in December! Harvey is indifferent, but I think Nicholas knew even before I did. He is constantly trying to knead and head-butt my belly. Nick has always been extremely fond of children. 

So that's my introduction. Glad to meet you all!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, interesting lives your cats have led, and as a horse owner I have been interested in horses and how they influenced history. No proper research on my part, just a passing fancy.
h


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Nicholas - what a fab name for a cat. Welcome


----------



## Zonar (Jun 15, 2008)

melysion said:


> Nicholas - what a fab name for a cat. Welcome


Thanks! I was going through a Russian history phase when he found me, so I named him after the last czar. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Zonar, it's nice to welcome you and Nicholas! Congratulations on your PHD. That's such an achievement! 

Pitt? Duquesne? Carnegie Mellon? All good schools.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you can post some pictures soon!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi and welcome! I've heard a lot of good things about living in Pittsburgh. I hope you love it there. Am I reading your post right that you're American and have lived in England, or are you English and have ended up working in the U.S.?


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------

